# Extension tube for 870



## goose21 (Feb 28, 2005)

im thinking about getting an extension tube for my 3.5 inch 870 but i want the larger 10 round one. its only a couple bucks more in cabelas. but i heard on another forum that the springs in the tubes wear out really easy. what do u guys think?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

That isint to mention it will be heavy as hell and useless for hunting most things.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Spouting your normal BS again....


Militant_Tiger said:


> That isint to mention it will be heavy as hell and useless for hunting most things.


Depends on what you are going for.

To make these work on the newer 870's you need to remove the spring reetainer dimples on your magazine tubes. The easiest way to do this is to drill them out or use a dremel.

TacStar and Scattergun Technologies both make 1 to 5 round extension tubes. They are no heaver than maybe 12 oz or so for the 5 round tube.

As to the spring wearing out. They won't wear out any faster than the normal spring if you start with a quality spring.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Spouting your normal BS again....


In that it is.... true?


----------

